

Navy to Drop All-Caps Communications - duck
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2013/06/12/navy-to-drop-all-caps-communications/?mod=e2tw

======
aroch
OK, this earned a chuckle out of me. When I was in college I had a professor
who used to be in the Navy who would also send ALL-CAPS emails to us.

